# Junkman's F.A.Q's! (Frequently Asked Questions)



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hey boys and girls! I have decided to start a thread that contains answers to my most frequently asked questions. I will post in this thread, videos and write-ups so that I can contain my most frequently requested stuff in one thread. Although my videos contain some Adam's products, you all can use the more easy to find Meguiar's products in their place. There are also other lines that you can use but I have no personal experience with them so I can't suggest anything by name. I am, however, very familiar with the Meguiar's stuff and can recommend products from their Professional line. Here's a quick chart that you can use.

Adam's Severe Swirl Remover - Meguiar's 105
Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover - Meguiar's Medium Cut Cleaner
Adam's Fine Machine Polish - Meguiar's Swirl Remover or M205

I'm not familiar with Meguiar's waxes, however, their Showcar Glaze is similar to Adam's Brilliant Glaze. I'm sure that you all already have your wax of choice so I'll just concentrate on fixing the paint. I do have one wax related series that I think folks here can benefit from. Just input the same type of wax that I use from the line of product that you use (if applicable). Since Adam's is not easily or economically available for you guys, you want to concentrate on the techniques and applications contained within these videos, instead of what I am using.

Remember, you can obtain the same exact results that I achieve in these video as long as you use any quality grade of product. :thumb:

On to the videos!

*Junkman's Alternative to 2-Bucket Washing*

The title says it all. This is how I wash my car when I don't have time to wash it properly.






*Junkman's Secret to Avoiding Water Spots*

Hey boys and girls, a question that I get a lot is how to deal with hard water spots. If you ask anyone from detailers to your knowledgeable average Joe, you will get a slew of answers. Some folks have to get extremely aggressive with them, while other don't have to do that much at all to rid their paint of them. Because the answers vary so widely, I have decided to share my mindset. For me, prevention is the key. It's the same with another issue I get asked about, wax build up on the rubber trim. If you don't get wax on the rubber trim OR, you immediately address any wax or polish on your rubber trim, dealing with it is a cake walk. After watching these videos, you will see exactly what I'm talking about.

*"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."* These are words to live by with a lot of situations and when it comes to detailing, these words ring so true. Thus, keep that in mind as you watch these videos. You will see how true this is.

One thing to note. I allowed my car to stay filthy for a week just for this video series. By driving the car in that condition and touching the paint, I created some micro-swirls in the paint. Now they are so minor that they will easily buff out, even by hand with some Fine Machine Polish but this just shows you how damage can slowly make it's way into your paint if dirt isn't addressed immediately. This is why I wash my car 2-3 times a week during the summer when I am driving it often. I look at dirt sitting on my paint like brand new razor blades standing up all over my skin. It doesn't take much movement for one of those blades to start cutting. Dirt laying on your finish long enough will do the same thing if you disturb it. That's also why proper washing is so important.

Okay, on to the videos! 











*How to Buff on the Side of Your Vehicle*

Okay boys and girls, this video series addresses that question I often get about buffing on the side of the car. I detail this and reinforce my technique for those who are mixing it up with other techniques.

Here are the videos!


























That's all for now, more videos to come! :thumb:

The Junkman


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

great videos man...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Junkman, i would like to thank you, you have achieved something that i have been trying to do for a short while with limited success.

while outside washing the car, my son likes to ride his bike up and down the drive way, so my concentration is split between both, safely washing the car and keeping my son safe while outside, 

Anyway watching your videos last night my son was sat on my knee with great concentration (you could say glued), well today was car wash day and he wanted to help me for the first time from start to finish. and not just dunking a sponge and cleaning but the real 2BM, i was so impressed with him, so i asked him why the interest and i got this for a reply...

the man last night in his garage on the computer was washing his car and i wanted to do the same daddy. 

my son is 5years old, and can now wash th car 2BM. Thanks Junkman,


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Junkman.

On a side note, you fly that RC helicopter really well, we have one and you make it look easy!! It takes a lot of practice!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is that a adams wash mitt got one there very god


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Junkman, i would like to thank you, you have achieved something that i have been trying to do for a short while with limited success.
> 
> while outside washing the car, my son likes to ride his bike up and down the drive way, so my concentration is split between both, safely washing the car and keeping my son safe while outside,
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Man, thanks! I needed that! I'm sitting in an airport in San Antonio, Texas on a flight delay due to bad weather. I did a detailing clinic last night at a huge car show. At least I'm full; I had a really good lunch and you know I love a good meal. I wonder if I should get a purple Barney suit and start making detailing videos for kids! :lol:

Thanks for the message! :thumb:



akbarirfan said:


> Thanks Junkman.
> 
> On a side note, you fly that RC helicopter really well, we have one and you make it look easy!! It takes a lot of practice!


Trust me, I've crashed enough times learning how to fly one!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers AJ you are the man :thumb: a great set of tutorial videos that all can take something from.

FAQ : if I can get a hat like that will I be cool too ?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Cheers AJ you are the man :thumb: a great set of tutorial videos that all can take something from.
> 
> FAQ : if I can get a hat like that will I be cool too ?


You need the hat to fly the helicopter! It won't work without it! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post these up dude !

:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You're welcome Old Skool! :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great videos thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## adsrs1 (Apr 25, 2011)

i just want to say i watched your videos on wet sanding and found them really help full i carried out wet sanding on the rear quarter of my car using your techniq and it worked spot on. i have never done anything like this before so thank you for the videos


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

adsrs1 said:


> i just want to say i watched your videos on wet sanding and found them really help full i carried out wet sanding on the rear quarter of my car using your techniq and it worked spot on. i have never done anything like this before so thank you for the videos


Glad to hear! Thanks for watching! :thumb:


----------

